# still no yotes



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey i am still having some touble i have watched coyote hunting videos and read a lot about coyote hunting in timber, yet still no yote. i have been going out for the past 4 weekends and havn't seen 1!!!! i have used decoys and i have climbed up trees and put a electronic caller on the ground. the only feilds around here are golf corses who like the coyotes for they eat the groundhogs! i kno where i am hunting there are yotes in the area. i setup so i can see about 100-200 yards. seting up with the wind in my face. i havn't even called a fox in. sunday there was nothing but fresh fox sign and i called for 25-30 min moved did it 3 more times. a guy in the area has chickens "thats where i have been seeing the fox prints" yet nothing. i am starting to get depressed wondering if i'll ever get 1.
we have tossed the idea around about going on a guided hunt for coyotes. yet i won't b the same as calling one in myself u kno. dang things r too smart around here!! ne 1 have ne ideas that might help me out???


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Where are you hunting?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you entering and leaving your hunting stands quietly? Voices and noises with vehicles can be a problem.

I have also gone out 4-5 times in the last month, and I have only seen one fox that I have called in. I am a Biology teacher, and I have a background in the behavior of carnivores. First of all, they are much more intelligent than many of your plant eaters (deer). They have to be because they need to hunt, etc. Second, they are at the top of their trophic level (you can think of that as a food web). The amount of energy availabe at that point cannot sustain a large population. Therefore there will be less of them than some of the other animals you hunt (deer, pheasant, geese, etc.) The way I look at it is you are hunting an extremely smart animal that isn't super abundant. Know that you are challenging yourself and your hunting skills, and when you finally get that coyote, how wonderful of a feeling it will be! Good luck!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

cheap hunter i am hunting in pa

fallguy we park the car at least a good 200 yards from where we hunt, don't slam doors, etc. we plain where we are going to go in the car. once we get out fun and games r over, where in hunting mode. we walk in very quite and take our time. i think i may have called one in the past week "heard weird noise in a bush. i think it might have been a grey fox, yet didn't c it 

we have 4 wheeler trails where we ride in the summer and they are loaded with coyote tracks. i might go out night hunting this weekend, never done it be4 yet have the spot light with a red and orange lens. this might be the way becuase it seems they r only traveling at night. but it is very cold it can be ne where from -5 to 15 out without the wind.  
ne 1 who can help me out with hunting at night i will try it!!!!

i bought a coyote gun over the summer i want to hear it bark in the woods on of these days lol.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kid,

I am from North Dakota. The cold weather is a good time to hunt them. They have to hunt prey more because they are burning up those calories keeping their body temps up. The last two days have been -20 here for the daytime HIGH, and tonight is supposed to drop down near -40. I think this weekend here would be great to hunt. I sat last weekend in the morning when it was -18 and called. If you dress for it it is quite pleasant. The nice thing is when it is cold you stay dry because the snow doesn't melt when you sit in it. I think it actually feels warmer then when you are soaked from the melting. I would take advantage of their being active in the cold.

P.S. I park at least 400 to 800 yards away, but here the land is very open I would guess compared to PA. From what I have read coyotes take the path of easiest resistance. That may be why you see all the tracks on the roads. Watch those paths when calling.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

It sounds to me like your doing everything correctly, except maybe parking a bit too close to your first stand. Now to me, it only makes sense to make those trails your main priority. I'd set up about fifty yards away while still keeping those trails in view, but only if you can. I don't have any idea how thick Pennsylvania is, but do your best to make sure you can see the paths. The coyotes know they make the least amount of noise while traveling on those roads. They'll make them a priority too, you just have to be more clever than them, that's all. Just remember, it's not the kill that should make you happy, it's the opportunity. But when you do bag the yodler, it should feel incredible after all the hard work you've put in. Good luck, and have FUN!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

varminterkid, I don't make videos or write books, but I can tell you one thing you are doing wrong if you're trying to call in coyotes. Most coyotes "not all" head downwind, if you have the wind in your face they are coming in behind you and you are not seeing them. Call crosswind and pay more attention downwind, that's were most of them well be heading. :wink:

If you have an open space 100' or so to put your call, put it in the middle of that space and make the coyote show itself. Don't sound like you are in open country so don't worry a bunch about your truck or car, most coyotes see and hear them all the time. Don't keep calling the same area over and over and what ever you do don't give up, it well happen.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Coyotes travel a path of least resistance in two ways. Neither like you would think.

A coyotes' feet are his livelyhood, if he cuts or scars a foot it could put him out of commission for weeks- perhaps long enough to starve to death. Coyotes are anal about their feet, they'll walk soft muddy or sandy roads LONG before they take a step in leaves or grass. They'll run the tire tracks through every field they come upon... they run ice on creeks as they freeze and will travel paved roadways at night to make good time without worrying about damaging a foot.

Secondly they are like a mature whitetail in that they want to get from point A to point B with as little effort and danger as possible. This means using wind, terrain and sunlight in their favor. In the evenings they will run the shaded portions of a fencerow... in the daytime they bed on hillsides where they can keep the wind in their nose. Understanding all of these things will make you a better coyote hunter, and remember- coyote crap lies nowhere but on the ground.

PS- A guided hunt would teach you more in one day than we could online in five years. If you have the money and the desire to learn about coyotes and coyote hunting... find someone willing to take you!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Varminterkid, jrbhunter is right about hunting with someone who knows the ropes. 
I use to have a predator hunting school years back, showed guys how to hunt the night as well as the day. More to predator hunting then just day hunting or just coyote hunting, alot more.
I belonged to a predator hunting club for years, had to take new guys out every year and show them the ropes. Many of them became very good at predator hunting, some even winning state competitions.

Varminterkid, I would not tell you to go on a guided predator hunt as much as I'd advise you to find someone who knows how to play the game in your area, that's who you want to learn from.
One more little bit of advice I'd like to give you is to many newer predator callers overkill everything they do. 
Predator hunting is simple, all you need is a little common sense. You don't have to go crazy buying things or reading books, watching videos and TV and probably the worst thing of all, the internet uke: . Think about it, has it done you any good yet?


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

Varminterkid, jrbhunter like Danny B said use common sense find someone that is willing to teach you the ropes. and you will do find. You got to remember those tapes are edited they show you what they want you to see, they are fun to watch and you can pick up some very useful ideas but the best teacher is expeance so get out their and make those mistakes and keep trying take notes of what works and what didn't you will get the hang of it like they say it isn't rocket science. once you call that first yote in with a month call you will be hooked for life I hope you are strong enough :lol:


----------

